

Order – a functional programming language implemented in the C preprocessor - chocolateboy
http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Order

======
chocolateboy
Comments by the author here. [1] See also: Esoteric Language Implemented in
Preprocessor. [2]

[1]
[http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?CeePreprocessor](http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?CeePreprocessor)

[2] [https://esolangs.org/wiki/ELIP](https://esolangs.org/wiki/ELIP)

------
Nadya
>Order requires some components from its sister project, Chaos (included in
the download), to also be installed, although it is not primarily based on it.

Sometimes...programmers create the best naming references for projects.

